# Shop Tips (#1 thru #5)



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

A while back, I posted about some shelves I had built for my new workshop. A couple of folks expressed interest in my intent for the shop in regards to types of shop equipment and the like, or how I intended to use it.

I definitely do not consider myself to be an “expert” in the field of workshop design. In fact, for most of my life, I have had to contend with working on my models wherever I could – be it the kitchen table, garage, spare room or basement. Now that I have a dedicated place to work in, I just wanted to pass on a few things that I have learned the hard way.

I realize that although not everyone has the luxury of a dedicated workshop, we all have the need to utilize whatever tools and workspace we have as efficiently as possible. Since many newcomers may be interested in tips for setting up and using a workspace, I thought I might share a few with you. As you read through these tips, you will get a better idea of how I am organizing and equipping my new shop.

Here are the first five tips. I have a five more that I’m currently putting together along with photos that will show how it all plays together. I will post them later as a follow-up.

*Tip #1 – Use Available Space Wisely*

Organize your available workspace, equipment, and parts according to the type of work to be performed most often. Having everything you need readily available will encourage you to get projects done rather than putting them off until later. If you are faced with limited space (and who isn’t?), try to use the same space for multiple purposes.

Always think in terms of workflow, and try to position your equipment and materials for easy access in a logical workflow order. If you are unclear of what “logical workflow order” means, just ask your wife to explain the ideal spatial relationships between the refrigerator, stove, countertop, sink, pantry, and trash can in the kitchen. Also ask her about the kitchen doorway location and the distances to the garage and dining room. You’ll get a quick tutorial on what logical workflow is all about and learn how proper equipment placement can result in significant reductions in wasted time and energy.

*Tip #2 – Keep Small Parts Organized and Accessible*

Nothing is more frustrating than needing a small part to complete a project, especially if that necessitates making a special a trip to the store or waiting for an on-line order to arrive. Even worse are the times when you know you have the needed part somewhere – you just can’t seem to locate it and you end up buying another one.

There are many ways to store small parts: cardboard boxes, plastic bins, zip-lock bags, coffee cans, glass jars, cigar boxes, even egg cartons. We all have our preferred methods and tend to use the one that works best for each of us. I like to use small cabinets with plastic pull-out drawers. These cabinets can set on a shelf, table or bench, or be hung on the wall. Many types are stackable. Some have drawers that can be sub-divided with inserts.

Another useful type of container is a multi-compartment storage container with hinged lids. These can be stacked on shelves with labels facing outward.

The secret to any good small parts storage solution is segregation and labeling. It wastes a lot of your work time to have your small parts mixed together in large containers with generic labels like screws, nuts, bolts, nails, etc. The containers need to be relatively small so that they each hold specific items and specific sizes. Each container needs an informative label, e.g., “Machine Screws, 00-80, ¼”, brass” or “Figures, People, Un-painted.”

*Tip #3 – Keep a “To Do List,” a “Needed Items List,” and a “Periodic Maintenance Schedule”*

I have a hard time remembering what I had for breakfast this morning … don’t expect me to remember what project I was doing last weekend. I keep a “To Do” list posted at my desk in the workshop. It lists every project I need to work on, and establishes a relative priority for the various tasks. It also shows prerequisites and conditions for each task, so that I can walk into the shop and quickly determine what I should be doing based on the list, the weather, parts availability, my mood, or any other circumstances.

I also keep a “Needed Items” list on a clipboard. Whenever I need something, I write it on the list. I make a note when I am running low on supplies, or when I take the last item out of a parts bin. When I make a trip to the hardware store, or am putting together an order to an on-line supplier, I check my list and stock up on the needed items.

I keep a “Periodic Maintenance” schedule posted on my computer. It gives me a message whenever I need to perform periodic maintenance tasks … things like changing filters, checking GFI breakers, replacing and/or recharging batteries, checking smoke detectors or fire extinguishers, lubricating locomotives, etc. 

*Tip #4 – Eliminate Excess Railroad Junk*

Model railroaders tend to keep everything. I recently cleaned out some storage boxes with old partially-built kits, broken locomotives and rolling stock, and vast quantities of detail parts – ranging in scale from HOn³ to G. I found a stack of old MR and MRC railroad magazines dating back to 1968. I had boxes of NG Gazettes dating back to 1977. I spent the better part of a weekend just going through the junk.

Some of it was not worth saving, so it went straight into the trash. I boxed up the unopened bags of non-G scale detail parts and partially-built kits and shipped them off to other model railroaders and clubs. The magazines and some of the small-scale stuff went to the local Boy Scout Railroad Merit Badge counselor. I consolidated the unopened kits, brass locos, and other non-G scale items that had a reasonable re-sale value and plan on taking them to an upcoming railroad convention for disposal.

I kept a lot of the railroad memorabilia, especially those items with special or sentimental value … like my Grandfather’s pocket watch, passes, and his 1930’s era timetables. I kept things like date nails, locks and keys, old spikes, and glass insulators that I have personally collected over the years. Other junk, given to me by well intentioned friends who thought I would like to have anything railroad related, was offered to anyone who might be interested. Items not taken went out to the landfill.

Of course I kept a few prize winning models in various scales from past NMRA Conventions, National Narrow Gauge Conventions, and Sn³ Symposiums. Other structures from previous HO and S scale layouts were donated to friends, so that I can go visit them occasionally.

It was hard to part with some of this junk, especially some of those items I built and played with over fifty years ago. But, quite honestly, they weren’t much to look at compared to today’s standards. The memories remain, and they don’t take up space. I was able to get rid of most of the accumulated junk, clearing up the space so that I can now accumulate even more stuff.

*Tip #5 – Document Everything*

I probably keep more documentation than I really need to, but I figure it can’t hurt anything to have too much information. You need to inventory your tools and equipment just like you inventory your locomotives and rolling stock. (You do keep a record of your railroad equipment, right?) 

It is important to know what you have, in terms of model numbers and serial numbers, in order to buy replacement parts and accessories. And, heaven forbid, if anything gets lost, stolen, or destroyed, you have a record for insurance purposes.

And – not to be morbid about it – remember that none of us will be around forever. Sooner or later – preferably later – someone is going to have to go through your “goodies” and determine what to keep, what to sell, and what to give or throw away. It helps if you have left them an inventory that gives them a rough idea of what things are actually worth. If you have certain items that you want to go to a friend, a family member, or a club or museum, then this is a good place to include notes to that effect.

In addition to tools and equipment, I try to maintain the plans on the projects I build. It helps when putting together articles and blogs, and provides a good “as built” record of my various endeavors. I also make an effort to update the documentation whenever I make changes, whether they are simple additions or deletions, or a complete rework of some previous project.

I am documenting each step of the shop construction process with drawings, notes and digital photographs. That way, I don’t have to try to remember where the studs, pipes, and wiring conduits run behind the sheetrock. I do the same thing in the yard when I install new irrigation plumbing, pond plumbing, and the like. Basically – if it’s going to get covered up – I take a photo for future reference.

I keep all of the manufacturers’ installation, operation, and maintenance documentation for tools and equipment in three-ring binders. I also keep copies of warranty agreements and sales receipts for the major items.

Most of my plans, documents, and photos are in digital format stored on the computer workstation in the shop. I also keep backup copies on my server in the house and another copy on my son’s server in a different city. (And you thought you were paranoid!) It may be overkill … but it all goes back to my background as an aeronautical engineer. I don’t believe in Murphy’s Law …Murphy was an optimist!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good list. Especially tip #5 Keep all your shop drawings, sketches and notes. You'll need them again. Go back and update your notes after the jobs is done. Keep "as-built" documents as much as the original plans.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Re Tip #4. I just built a 16 x 32 storage addition to my garage to hold the stuff "too good to throw out." When that filled up, I bought a 40 x 36 barn from my neighbor. When that fills up, it'll be time for my kids to clean out the "estate." 

Wish I had your good discipline. 

Dawg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

somewhere i got a poster saying: "a pristine house is a sign of a wasted life" - somewhere... 

i still am suffering from the shock about seven years ago, when moving obligated me to put all my stuff into boxes or throw it away. 
at the moment, each time, my hobbyroom is overflowing of "may-come-in-handy-one-day" items, i build another squareyard or two of floor in the attic. 
tools are another thing, i agree. one should know, what one has, and where it might be. should... 
my wife is realistic. she tells me always with at least half a day of anticipation about the upcoming "darling-doos". normally that is enough time to gather the needed tools.


----------

